# Caldbeck Common notice



## iqofafish (Jan 1, 2020)

Stayed overnight and this morning noticed a no overnighting sign. Bugger.


----------



## runnach (Jan 1, 2020)

Someone doesn't want you there ,but imo that sign has no legal merit .so I wouldn't worry


----------



## antiquesam (Jan 1, 2020)

channa said:


> Someone doesn't want you there ,but imo that sign has no legal merit .so I wouldn't worry


The problem is its difficult, or impossible, to know when you arrive in the evening and spot the sign.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 1, 2020)

If ask say your the at night to watch badgers or bats,take a camera for prof.


----------



## maingate (Jan 1, 2020)

Lake District National Park .... that means it will be enforced by their Wardens.


----------



## iqofafish (Jan 1, 2020)

There are a few signs scattered and easily missed. There's plenty of places you could park up without actually seeing any of them so how they expect people to obey the request is anyone's guess. There were quite a few vans parked up overnight.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 1, 2020)

Dont think warden would tackle big butch boxing irish travelers would they.


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 1, 2020)

Thanks for the update. 

Is that CR Caldbeck 1?


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 1, 2020)

channa said:


> Someone doesn't want you there ,but imo that sign has no legal merit .so I wouldn't worry



Sadly it does have legal merit.

National Park byelaws prohibit overnight occupancy of vehicles.


----------



## runnach (Jan 1, 2020)

I stand corrected I couldn't see the mention of any bye law on it


----------



## iqofafish (Jan 1, 2020)

POI Admin said:


> Thanks for the update.
> 
> Is that CR Caldbeck 1?


No it's the Carrock Fell OR's on the POI map but technically its Caldbeck Common. Not sure if the LR Carrock fell is affected as I didn't go in that way.. I'll check it out next time I'm passing


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 1, 2020)

channa said:


> I stand corrected I couldn't see the mention of any bye law on it



That's true. But I think it makes it very likely that you would be moved on by a Park official.


----------



## maingate (Jan 1, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Dont think warden would tackle big butch boxing irish travelers would they.



They may be keen Trev but they are not stupid.


----------



## peter palance (Jan 2, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Dont think warden would tackle big butch boxing irish travelers would they.


oh no not the big butch irish gorgers ,who leave all the toilet afluent .wwhen they dont use carsees  hard luck,  you wardens,p.s.diggin your in it. ok pj


----------



## QFour (Jan 3, 2020)

I suppose the argument that your MH does not look like the VW Beetle on the sign would no wash.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 3, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Dont think warden would tackle big butch boxing irish travelers would they.




Do you know any


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jan 3, 2020)

maingate said:


> Lake District National Park .... that means it will be enforced by their Wardens.


I had an early morning visit by a warden last year when wilding on Carrock fell. I have to say he was very polite and told me not to pack up and move on until I was ready to.
I have since returned to Carrock fell 1 and 2 poi’s and have never seen a warden. Will have a drive up there tomoss to check things out as I’m presently away for a few days in the lakes.
In height of summer I have seen 6 or more motorhomes wilding on the fell, shame if its prohibited as its one of my favourite areas.


----------

